# What needle to use for poly microfiber?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have some poly microfiber bucket hats to embroider. What needle to I use? Can I use a sharp or ball point needle? Is an 11/75 ok or do I need another size?

TIA


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

I use a ball point with everything except leather. I also use a #9 needle with everything if at all possible. There are a few designs we have that I need to switch over to #11's for hats.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have done a few microfiber shirts. I too use ballpoint 90/14 ses, 130/705H. Not sure why there are two different sets of numbers but that was on the needle case. As a matter of fact I use only ballpoint since I ruined a few garments due to tearing caused by sharp needle.

Luis


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks. What do the numbers mean? What is the difference between a 9 and 11?

BTW, we used sharp coated 11's for hats. The ball points just snapped right off on the first stitch through the center seam on a 6 panel cotton low profit cap.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is what I have so far:

*Needle Sizes*

The size of a needle is calculated by its diameter, thus a 90 needle is 0.9mm in diameter. You will see that the higher the number the thicker the needle will be. A previous method of numbering was from 8 to 20 and those numbers equate to the current system as follows.

Size 8 = 60, Size 10 = 70, Size 11= 75, Size 12 = 80, Size 14 = 90, Size 16= 100, Size 18= 110, Size 20 = 120. *

Quick Guide*

No.60 - Silks
No.70 - Lightweight fabrics 
No.80 - Medium weight fabrics
No.90 - Medium heavyweight fabrics
No.100 - Heavy weight fabrics
No.110 - Upholstery fabrics.
No. 120 – Denim and Heavy Canvas

From another source:

FABRIC OR GARMENTNEEDLE SIZE AND TYPE

Lycra or Spandex 70/10 to 75/11 Ball Point 
Nylon Windbreaker 70/10 to 75/11 Ball Point 
Organza 9 Ball Point
Rayon 75/11 Ball Point
Satin Jackets 75/11 Ball Point-Use a new needle
Sweater Knit 75/11 Ball Point
Sweatshirt 75/11 - 80/12 Ball Point -Usually 75/11 Ball Point 
Taffeta 9 Ball Point
Terry Cloth Towel 75/11 Sharp but if a loose fiber use Ball Point 
Velvet 9 Ball Point
Vinyl 75/11 Sharp
Canvas 80/12 Sharp Point
Coated or Waterproof Fabrics 80/12 Sharp with a Teflon Coating
Corduroy 75/11 Sharp or Ball Point, but test first
Cotton Sheeting 70/10 - 80/12 Sharp Point (Some prefer a Ball Point) 
Denim 75/11 -80/12 Sharp Point
Woven Dress Shirt 70/10-75/11 Ball Point
Fake Fur 75/11 Ball Point
Foil Lamé 9 Sharp Point
Golf Shirt (Cotton Poly Knit) 70/10-75/11 Ball Point
Lace 11 Sharp Point
Leather 80/12 Sharp Point (May try a 75/11 Sharp in Titanium)
Lingerie & Silk 70/10 - 75/11 Sharp Point ( Try what works for you
Common Needle Sizes:

65/9:This needle is mainly used for small detail work when curves are sharp and density is an issue. 

75/11: This needle is used in embroidery machines 75-80% of the time. It is the most universal needle because the diameter is not too big for embroidery and it offers sufficient needle strength.

80/12: This needle is used for heavier fabrics, such as denim, because it makes a bigger hole in the fabric while it sews. Another example of when to use an 80/12 needle is when operators are sewing on caps and are experiencing many needle breaks. Because of the larger diameter, this needle is often stronger with these situations.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for this info binki. I've used number 11 so far, but from your info, I should have used #9 more often.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes Thank you Binki. Good to know what those numbers are.

Luis


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

where can i find some Micro fiber shirts ?? I would like to start using them


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

brickyardd said:


> where can i find some Micro fiber shirts ?? I would like to start using them


VaporApparel has some. If you search the forums for wicking, you'll find several other vendors: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/wicking/


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks Rod, appreciate your help.


----------

